# County Line Acres 2021 Waiting Room



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all! Sorry I haven't been online as often as I'd like. We have been super busy preparing for the upcoming kidding season.

Good news is we had our very first baby arrive today! We have 20 more dues due from March through June - 15 ABGA Fullblood Boers, 2 ABGA Percentage Boers, 2 ADGA Purebred Nubians, and 1 PI Fullblood Savanna doe.

All of these does have been crossed with three of our ABGA fullblood boer bucks - Zhaitan and his two February 2020 sons.

We also have one doe we purchased at a sale last year who is bred to one of my favorite black dappled bucks in the industry. Cannot wait to see those kids! Really hoping to get a killer buck, so we don't have to buy a new one this year to cross with our Zhaitan daughters.

Here's Zhaitan who will be siring the majority of kids this year: 









Here are two of Zhaitan's sons at 7 months old that were bred to two does each:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Last but not least, here is Zhaitan's new baby boy that arrived Wednesday the 10th! His dam, Roan, is an ABGA 88% boer/savanna cross. I was really hoping for a blue roaned doeling but maybe next year! This guys is just too cute.































Here he is with his loving dam:
















Seems we got some light roaning on his back half...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Very nice! Good luck with the rest of your kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there! So glad to see you back! Boys are looking Fantastic! As usual! Love that buckling. Hes a cutey! But I am dosapointed...wheres all the prego pictures of your beautiful does? Ive slways loved looking at your beautiful herd!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

16 does to kid - phew! 

Did you know this guy was due earlier than the rest?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Wow! Very nice! Good luck with the rest of your kidding!


Thank you so much!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Hey there! So glad to see you back! Boys are looking Fantastic! As usual! Love that buckling. Hes a cutey! But I am dosapointed...wheres all the prego pictures of your beautiful does? Ive slways loved looking at your beautiful herd!


Thank you! I love looking at your pictures too! I am hoping to share some ASAP. I only have fridays and weekends to take pictures now, and no one wants to cooperate when I'm ready lol. We will be moving the does around tomorrow, so I should be able to get some!



SalteyLove said:


> 16 does to kid - phew!
> 
> Did you know this guy was due earlier than the rest?


Luckily, yes! Not a single doe decided to take until October except for Roan. I'm glad I had an accurate cover date for her.

We originally had 6 put with Zhaitan in August, and another 8 in October. We really wanted to stagger them like previous years, but that did not happen at all lol. Now 12 of the 14 are due in March altogether! Luckily, the last 5 stuck to our schedule and will kid in May/June.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

That picture of him standing so proud and studly looking is just too much, he’s going to be a ladies man for sure


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Zhaitan! What a man! He is stunning!

I too love seeing your herd. They and all gorgeous! :inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all so much!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

WOW:hubbahubba: Sooo handsome...all of them:inlove::inlove:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are a few of our many does that will be kidding in March!

Rumor and her twin Dusty + Mezzo and her twin Cio. All first timers!









Mezzo and Cio - our ADGA Purebred Nubians









Honey - kidded a stunning red spotted buck last year who is still here! He will have his own kids born in March as well. Honey is going to be a grandma. 









Prize - our PI Fullblood Savanna bred to Zhaitan for 50% boer kids! She had triplets last year as a first timer. Hoping for some does!









China - begging for attention like always! This'll be her 3rd kidding and 2nd breeding to Zhaitan. One of her 2020 sons will have his first kids hitting the ground here in May!

















Saucy - a first timer and carrying my most anticipated kids!









Pluff - another first timer.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhh They are GORGEOUS! LOVE THOSE GIRLS. They all are healthy and happy. Theyre smiling! 
Now whats the secret behind Saucys wee ones? Whos the sire? And what are you wanting? Im so curious when you make those statements.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohhhh They are GORGEOUS! LOVE THOSE GIRLS. They all are healthy and happy. Theyre smiling!
> Now whats the secret behind Saucys wee ones? Whos the sire? And what are you wanting? Im so curious when you make those statements.


Thank you so much! I knew you'd love to see them!

Saucy is one of my favorite does for so many reasons. She was one of the fastest growing kids of 2018 with nice length, top, and head set. Plus, we no longer have her sire Wasted, and he was such an amazing boy. She's the only daughter we have of his.

Her dam gave us one of my favorite Zhaitan daughters last year, so I'm excited to see Saucy crossed with Z, too. I hope I don't jinx myself.

This is Saucy's half-sister, Stella, sired by Zhaitan. Pictured a couple days ago at 8 months. Nothing fancy, just dirty and fluffy lol.










Stella at 5 months.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! I can't wait to see what they have! The baby boy is adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok. Now I understand. I honestly prefer my goats in their work/ regular clothes. Slicked up...to me attempts to hide flaws. 
Looking at Stella & Saucy...built the same . Looks wide long & deep. Love their faces..they appear intelligent and feminine. Both girls have so much to offer. 
So are you wanting the red pattern the same as Zs black? I cant wait to see her wee ones. So exciting! And your Savannah x with Z? Ohhhhh my. Youve got me in suspence. .......


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok. Now I understand. I honestly prefer my goats in their work/ regular clothes. Slicked up...to me attempts to hide flaws.
> Looking at Stella & Saucy...built the same . Looks wide long & deep. Love their faces..they appear intelligent and feminine. Both girls have so much to offer.
> So are you wanting the red pattern the same as Zs black? I cant wait to see her wee ones. So exciting! And your Savannah x with Z? Ohhhhh my. Youve got me in suspence. .......


I'd prefer to get all blacks! Black paints, black dapples, black spotted paints, etc I love them all!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I have great news! We had two sets of twins born in March 1st and a single born today!

I only have pictures of our two gorgeous 50% boer/nubian kids. I hope to get pictures of the other kiddos tomorrow!

Here is the doe! I told myself we wouldn't retain... but look at that face!

























This is her flashy brother.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You have to keep her she’s so adorable! What a flashy little man too! Gorgeous kids as always! Congratulations


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are your Nubians polled or disbudded?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhhhh I love her sweet little face...and those ears! Awwww:inlove::inlove::inlove: hes a cutey too!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all so much! A good friend of mine specifically breeds her percentage line for creams, so her and I were having a good laugh that I got this color on accident.



SalteyLove said:


> Are your Nubians polled or disbudded?


Our nubians are disbudded, so these two will be sporting horns in their future!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

We've been busy busy busy with all the babies! Buck and doe counts are nearly 50/50, and we are so thankful for it.

Here are some of the new babies!

Honey's doeling









Dusty's doeling









Dusty's buckling









Fancy's buckling









Mezzo's buckling









China's doeling! The most recent addition yesterday.









_______

Here are a couole updated pictures of the babies you have all seen!

Roan's buckling is sale pending as a fair wether:









The nubian twins!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww be still my beating heart! ALL so Precious! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

This is fantastic they’re so gorgeous! You scored with beautiful babies this year. China’s doeling and Dusty’s buckling have stinker written all over their cute faces! I love it


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Beautiful as ever! How do you get them to stand so still for your photos? Mine wont stay still unless they are sleeping and even then. :lolgoat:


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys!! We've been impressed so far this year. Really excited for Zhaitan's first grandbabies to hit the ground soon.

@MellonFriend - the trick is to get pictures when they're less than 5 days old. Otherwise they will outrun you lol.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Just had twins born out of Prize! Here's one of the hunks. He could be confused with a cotton ball lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awww! Photo bombing already! What an adorable smiling cotton ball, too cute!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

He has such a mischievous grin. Hope he doesn’t plan on being a handful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that is adorable.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww he's such a cotton ball! :inlove:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh so so handsome! Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Such a pretty boy! Shame hes not a doeling..could call her cottonelle...lol (rofl)


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks all!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Such a pretty boy! Shame hes not a doeling..could call her cottonelle...lol (rofl)


Yes! I would've loved to have a little Cotton! Lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Will creams/blonds be the next big craze in the Boer world? I'm seeing more posts about them. I love the way they look.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

SalteyLove said:


> Will creams/blonds be the next big craze in the Boer world? I'm seeing more posts about them. I love the way they look.


I think it's very possible that white and cream/blonde will likely grow more popular among the percentages and purebreds. It's definitely a different look!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

China's doe got her picture taken today at 8 days old. She is probably my favorite kid of the season so far. Something about her!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

What a little china doll! She’s gorgeous and got spunk to spare, something in the eyes says I know I’m hot stuff lol
Great job China


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

ATTITUDE!!! ALL ATTITUDE! LOVE HER! Sassy & cute!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you both! 

I agree with the attitude! We have officially named her ACR3 Zhaitan’s Kiss My Katana.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Her face is definately very feminine. Very attractive doeling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty doeling.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh I LOVE IT!
Kiss my Katana (sword) perfect for a little lady so full of spice!
You can cal her katara for short


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

More babies have arrived! Getting some more pictures today. Here are a few I snapped some of the other day:

Unanimous Decision _EN_ granddaughter! We are naming her Unanimous Justice.









We were surprised and got triplets from Denali!

Denali’s doeling 









Denali’s cute little bottle buckling! He went to his new home.









Denali’s second buckling









Then we have this cute little doeling with a little leaf in her mouth. She has a solid black brother I’ll be getting pictures of soon. She would not stay put. Definitely the hardest to get a picture of lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You have so many cuties!!! Congratulations! 😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just gorgeous! Its amazing how you can see their personalities! Very nice kidds.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh wow absolutely stunning


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all so much!

Just want to share some pictures of Jury (our Unanimous Decision _EN_ daughter) and her kids sired by OYHEE Total Addiction _EN_. They are such a lovely family! 

We are thinking of possibly retaining the buck kid as a herd sire... time will tell!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Her buck kid!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What a beautiful family. Nice doe..good structure! I hope he Grows into all your expectations. He has BIG hooves to fill! 🥰


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> What a beautiful family. Nice doe..good structure! I hope he Grows into all your expectations. He has BIG hooves to fill! 🥰


Thank you! Crossing my fingers!


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

They are all so beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

❤


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

More baby pictures!! We have 5 more does to kid in May, and then our kidding season will come to a close! 










Bottle buckling - he has already left for his new home!










Whisper (Zhaitan granddaughter) at a couple weeks old.










Zhaitan X Saucy bottle buckling - also at his new home!










Tipsy (Zhaitan X Saucy) - doeling!










Menace (Zhaitan X Song) - doeling! This is our only bottle baby we’ve kept this year. She is 100% her name and more, but we still adore her! Tempted to register her as Zhaitan’s Milkaholic Maniac lol.


















Whisper again at 7 weeks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Of my Goodness 💗 🥰 💞 💗 🥰 I just love them all! Especially Tipsy her coloring for a doeling, nice wide chest and flat topline! Wow! Now milkaholic? Love it...do that soooo original! And the there is Whisper !!!! Love that booty ...er twist🤩...lol Just Beautiful Zhaitans imprint! Cant wait to see what these doelings do. You genetics are showing! 💗💞


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Of my Goodness  🥰   🥰 I just love them all! Especially Tipsy her coloring for a doeling, nice wide chest and flat topline! Wow! Now milkaholic? Love it...do that soooo original! And the there is Whisper !!!! Love that booty ...er twist🤩...lol Just Beautiful Zhaitans imprint! Cant wait to see what these doelings do. You genetics are showing!


Thank you!! I really appreciate it! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Wow what beautiful gqost thqt buck is amazing! Congrats on your new kid!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Hold on.....we never got pics of the may kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there. Im starting to have withdrawel symptoms....Where are my Z kidds? Are you holding out on me? If you get a chance, please share some of your new kidd pictures. Please????


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@CountyLineAcres


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello everyone!! 

I unfortunately had 30,000+ pictures on my phone, so I had to move them to my computer to save space! Once I go through them, I’ll be sure to share more!

Nevertheless, I am more than happy to share an update with you all! We have bred 23 does. I will be confirming 16 of the 23 within the next few weeks. I’ll be sure to create a new thread for the 2022 season!

Without further ado, here’s a few of the March 2021 kids at 3 months in June 2021.

Whisper, Gravy, Ash, and Katana








*___*

Here’s two of our May 2021 kids at 6 weeks in July 2021.

Kabuki









Space








*___*

Our breeding does on pasture back in August! ️









*___*

One of my favorite 2021 does - Whisper at 8 months old!










*___*

Not sure if I introduced our newest doe additions? We also have a new buck addition, but we don’t have any pictures yet!

Jury was added last November, but she is still new to us! She was bred to a killer black dapple buck before we got her, and her daughter and son are both amazing. Her son got his first does this fall, so we should have Jury grandbabies this spring.

This fall, however, Jury is confirmed bred to Zhaitan and due in Feb.









Pinkie is confirmed bred to Zhaitan and also due in Feb.









My favorite new addition, Mugsy, has been exposed to Zhaitan for April/May kids! She is a Feb 2021 doeling. We don’t usually breed this early, but she was already 150lbs at 8 months. She is impressive!

















Last but not least, another new addition is Hallie! She is a Oct 2020 doe and is exposed to Zhaitan for April/May kids!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!! Striking goats!! 🤩

I see you're also located in Ohio, how cool! 😁


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Wow!! Striking goats!! 🤩
> 
> I see you're also located in Ohio, how cool!


Thank you so much! Yes we are. Right in northeastern Ohio.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, gorgeous as always! I always love looking at your boers. Can’t wait for the new crop of kids, I’m sure they’ll be fantastic. I love your new additions too. You’ve got a good eye that’s for sure.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

What...No SPOTS????¿¿¿ I Love the new girls, just suprised! 😂🤣 Im glad you are dropping in. Missed you! Dont take such a long vacation from all of us. I was starting to have "Z" withdrawels. Cant wait to see those new wee ones when they get here! 
Merry Christmas!🎄🤶🎅


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful boers! I’m guessing those photos were 90% goats?!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Omgggg😍😍😍😍😍 love THEM!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you all so much!!



GoofyGoat said:


> Wow, gorgeous as always! I always love looking at your boers. Can’t wait for the new crop of kids, I’m sure they’ll be fantastic. I love your new additions too. You’ve got a good eye that’s for sure.


Thank you!! We start kidding in Feb, so keep your eyes peeled! 



Moers kiko boars said:


> What...No SPOTS????¿¿¿ I Love the new girls, just suprised! 🤣 Im glad you are dropping in. Missed you! Dont take such a long vacation from all of us. I was starting to have "Z" withdrawels. Cant wait to see those new wee ones when they get here!
> Merry Christmas!🤶


Right?? I was wondering if anyone would notice.  Hoping that breeding to Z will give us a good chunk of spots! Gotta increase the quality of these spotted boers! It’s a slow but steady process lol. You’re so sweet! Missed you too. It has been busy busy busy. Merry Christmas!



Goatastic43 said:


> Beautiful boers! I’m guessing those photos were 90% goats?!


Oh you know it!!  Now I have to sort them, and it’s going to take way too long lol.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

My last update for these 2021 kids! They’ve grown fantastically, but they are now just a few months away from becoming yearlings. Majority will be bred this fall. I think I can only sell two this year. It’s been so hard! They’re all beautiful.

I’m only posting a handful, as I sadly don’t have pictures of everyone. However, they’re all doing fantastically!

First up is Menace! I don’t know if any of you remember a doeling we had that got rejected by her dam at 3 days. This is her now! Went from a teeny baby with a lot of sass to a big girl with a big personality! She’s replacing her dam who sold last fall.








___



Next is Kabuki. She’s a May doeling. She’s doing so well. She’s replacing her dam, Blaze, who just sold recently.








____



Memory and Menace’s dams are twins. Only difference is that Menace’s sire is Zhaitan while Memory’s sire is a Zhaitan son.








____



Justice! Full-sister to our junior buck, Judge. I cannot wait to breed her this fall. 








____



Space - probably will take her older sister’s place in the breeding schedule this year. Love her so much! She has tiny little white hairs scattered everywhere. It’s hard to see on camera.








____



Tipsy - doing so well! She will be a replacement for her dam, Saucy. Really excited to cross her with Judge this fall.








____



Just had to throw in a picture of one of our new nubian doelings! The one on the stand is Lyric. The closeup is her “sister” (not really), Harmony. They will be joining our nubian lineup with our OG girl, Cio, who lost her twin sister Mezzo last fall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok...Space & Tipsy💞💖💗💞💖💗💞💖💗💝my 2 FAVS! WOWSIE! I remember Menace and why you named her that..lol and the other girls are so pretty. Im glad you are going to breed those girls. They are growing so nicely.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Aweee. Thank you so much! Now I have to decide WHO to breed to. The first kids I get this year from Judge and Junkie will hopefully help my decisions lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

